# help....is my elong dead??plzz help



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

ok..so i recieved my elong today..but it ..well appeard to me dead..and it still does appear to me dead..i got him..open the bag and transfered him directly in to the tank that was ready for him..as soon as i open the box..and saw him i knew he was dead..anyways..i put him in the tank..and watch as he sinks to the bottom..and layed there like a dead fish..its been 30 minutes now..and he's still looking dead..but..so far this 30-45 min..i've seen him open up his gills..and once..i saw him bend his body..so..i dont know if he's dead..or if he's still alive.and jsut looking dead..to me he's dead when i opened the bag..for the first time...but i kept starinf at it..and it moved twice like that..so i dont know if its the water thats filled his body up and is doing that.or if he's still alive..cuz it looks dead to me...any thoughts?? suggestions?? i've put some stress coat..water is fine..everythings fine..just the fish .dead...(looking)...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gills moving? look very very close..

DO NOT ADD ANYTHING YET!

There may not be a whole lot you can do at this point except increase aeration. Good luck.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

could be tranquilized still, a lot of shippers use them, any other thoughts?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

alvin said:


> could be tranquilized still, a lot of shippers use them, any other thoughts?


 It shouldn't take that long to recover from tranq. Is he right sided, on it's side or upside down?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

alvin said:


> could be tranquilized still, a lot of shippers use them, any other thoughts?


 good point, but give him 24hrs with all lights off and towel over tank, i would add 1 table spoon of salt for every 10g, mix it before adding.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> alvin said:
> 
> 
> > could be tranquilized still, a lot of shippers use them, any other thoughts?
> ...


 Salt won't do a lick of good at this point. In fact, it will decrease oxygen. Adding anything at this point could potentially do more harm.


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

well...its been awhile...he actually made a little bendy move..he was in the middle of the tank , but now.he's towards the end of the tank..he is on its side.....left side.to be exact.i can see that his gills are moving ..very little..then sometimes..it not moving....i dont know if it was tranqulize....i dont know if ash does that to the fish he ships....but..he's very callm right now..not moving..nothing like a dead fish..but his gill are moving.very little...what else should i add??or do?waterwise..??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

benie said:


> well...its been awhile...he actually made a little bendy move..he was in the middle of the tank , but now.he's towards the end of the tank..he is on its side.....left side.to be exact.i can see that his gills are moving ..very little..then sometimes..it not moving....i dont know if it was tranqulize....i dont know if ash does that to the fish he ships....but..he's very callm right now..not moving..nothing like a dead fish..but his gill are moving.very little...what else should i add??or do?waterwise..??





> what else should i add??or do?waterwise..??


Don't add anything. Trust me.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Contact ASH and ask him about tranq. Also leave him alone and hope he'll make it by tommorrow. Close lights, and remove anything that could cause any stress for the fish..

And keep us updated, I really hope he makes it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to disease, parasite and injury


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

turn all lights off and make sure the room and tank is completly dark. if he is still moving in the morning then he should be fine and is ether stressed out by tmep change or maybe it was to cold during the shipping and he is kinda frozen


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Good luck, keep us updated


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Ash does tranquilize. My fish from him layed around for a little bit, but we're OK in around an hour or so. Give him a day. If he dies, I believe Ash will replace him.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i had similar situation happened to me. two piranha's were almost dead. when i put them in the tank, they went down straight to the bottom and laying flat against the tank floor... they were breathing very slowly.. i mean VERY slowly.

before i introduced them, i had already in the water salt, stress coat, and an earator... one survived and other didn't make it... hope that helps...


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

well..i guess i can make it official..he probly is not going to make it..right now..its been almost 3 hrs..and the little breathing pumps he would still have..is gone..there is no movement..and he looks very stiff..so..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear!! Have you contacted your supplier yet?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dont give up man


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

sorry to hear that. We all know that feeling.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

That suck's bro! My first elong from ash died the exact same way. Then next one i got was in the same shape when i opened the box so i knew he was in a fight for his life. I put him in the bag that the box was in with the water he was shipped in then i set the bag in my tank. Slowly i added 1/2 cup's of water from my tank to the bag and dripped water into the bag from a pump to break surface tension. He slowly and i mean slowly started coming to life i went through this for 2 hour's. I was freakin stressed but today he is alive and well recovering from gill flukes but doing very well. Man dont give up! Elongs rock! Call ash he'll help you. Pm me if you need more help. I'm so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn elong are very sensetive to water parameters..







I still have hope for him to make it..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree with Serrapygo... Leave it alone unless you are absolutely sure that it's dead. Poking it and moving it around will make it worse by adding stress to an already stressed out fish. When I received my rhom, it layed lifeless on it's side pretty much the whole night. Good luck and hope he comes through...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

did you acclimitize it to its new home????


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry i thought he had passed. Keep the light's out and leave him in god's hand's.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

i got your e-mail sorry about the loss, i will ship another one to u on thursday u should get it on friday, yes elongs are one of the harder fish to ship i dont traq elongs i have tried to before and the fish did not make it. once again sorry for your loss.

ASH


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

thats awesome ASH..thanks alot..hey..you think you can put more heat packs??cuz the water was really cold..and he looked frozen up wen i got him.anyways..thanks alot ASH..i really appreciate it..


----------

